# Why am I getting this when I click on a thread?



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Fatal error*: Call to undefined method BlockUserModel::getBlockedUserIds() in*/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/0f323ca50b1f2c477c8e3af0f5cf208521e65d5b/v2/system/application/modules/forums/controllers/threadenhancements.php*  on line *88*


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2012)

It happened to me also, but I couldn't reply to any threads.... I thought I was 86'd from the forum until I saw the other posts....  Dave


----------

